# ? BBQ Smoker Pros



## bauchjw (Nov 3, 2021)

*I’ve been wanting to get a big smoker for years now and have always focused on Lang, recently the 60 deluxe with chargrill but…money needs to be saved where I can and I’ve debated to the point where everything is more expensive and difficult. 

Most used ones I see aren’t that much cheaper than the Lang, I’ve been trolling eBay and keep seeing these smokers from BBQ Smoker Pros in Hall County, Georgia that are cheaper than Lang by almost a thousand. Has anyone heard of them or know of a reputation?

thank you for your time!
JW*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2021)

Haven’t heard of them, but I would just compare the specs of that smoker compared to a Lang. There are plenty of guys on here that have had the same Lang for many years. I have had mine for about 5 years or so & it still looks like new & still cooks great. I think the most important thing would be the thickness of the steel.
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 9, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Haven’t heard of them, but I would just compare the specs of that smoker compared to a Lang. There are plenty of guys on here that have had the same Lang for many years. I have had mine for about 5 years or so & it still looks like new & still cooks great. I think the most important thing would be the thickness of the steel.
> Al



thank you for your response Al, I appreciate the feedback and your time. Just to be sure, when you say thickness of steel, shooting for 1/4 inch?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2021)

Take a look at Lone Star Grillz. They use 1/4" Steel on all their models. Can do custom stuff as well...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> thank you for your response Al, I appreciate the feedback and your time. Just to be sure, when you say thickness of steel, shooting for 1/4 inch?


Yes 1/4” is what my Lang is, and it holds the temp really well. Some of the builders go one step further & use 3/8”, at least for the firebox. Just don’t go less than 1/4”.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 10, 2021)

JW, just to put the cost into perspective, remember that buying a smoker from any of these custom builders, as opposed to a big box store smoker, is a lifetime investment. Any of these smokers made from 1/4"+ thick metal should last you forever with minimal care and maintenance...

Charles


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> JW, just to put the cost into perspective, remember that buying a smoker from any of these custom builders, as opposed to a big box store smoker, is a lifetime investment. Any of these smokers made from 1/4"+ thick metal should last you forever with minimal care and maintenance...
> 
> Charles


Thank you, I agree 100 %. You really do get what you pay for and I’m not a fan of big box solutions, even if I’m required to use them from time to time due to budgets. I’m at a bad intersection right now of retiring from steady pay, moving the family (again) and trying to figure out my next steps as I move into my 50s and new career. Smoking meat and cooking is a refuge. I’m trying to balance what I want with what I need, snd being realistic with budget to make sure my family is stable. Phew. Sorry. But you’re right. I won’t do budget for quality. If I’m breaking  1k I’m going whole hog.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

Look at it as something you will pass on to your kids someday.  And definitely keep in mind the thickness of the steel... much more important in colder temps

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Look at it as something you will pass on to your kids someday.  And definitely keep in mind the thickness of the steel... much more important in colder temps
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan. You are spot on. Man it’s a ton of money…and we are looking at a house in Cedar Falls next week! If we move there, you’ll have to come by for a visit!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Ryan. You are spot on. Man it’s a ton of money…and we are looking at a house in Cedar Falls next week! If we move there, you’ll have to come by for a visit!


I actually have cousins that live in Waterloo! They are coming here for Thanksgiving.  Not too far...about 3 hours . Wish ya the best!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I actually have cousins that live in Waterloo! They are coming here for Thanksgiving.  Not too far...about 3 hours . Wish ya the best!
> Ryan


Haha, That’s cool. I’ll be there in a little over a week. I’m glad you have family coming there. Hope your kids make it too!


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 20, 2022)

I really like my HBT Smoker. I was all set to pull the trigger on a Lang then I spoke with these folks. Super easy to work with. I didn't like the diamond plate they use so they built mine from 1/4" rolled smooth steel no extra charge. https://www.hbtsmokers.com/


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 20, 2022)

lol, I know this is old, you could always learn to weld?


----------

